# Cement



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

When you break into a smallish area of a basement floor to run drains what type of cement do you prefer for the repair? I'm busting up an area about 1'x6' and just wondering if there's an easier way than mixing/carting/pouring. Long shot I know but I'm a plumber not concrete finisher.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheap-it's only a repair. I prefer to use a bucket and egg beater with the dewalt dw124. Plenty of power for one 60 lb bag per bucket. Thanks for the tip on using Portland to absorb excess water from the top. It came out shiny!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Since I'm not a concrete finisher either, I always write " rough patched with concrete"


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mix one to two shovels of Portland in with one bag of sack Crete you can get a better finish.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the best way is to buy the topping mix that has sand only in it... the price is basically close to the same and it comes out with an almost perfect finish..


very simple and very easy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This stuff I used on the last few shower slopes has smaller sand particles, more portland cement, and finished out smoother than Quikcrete.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

The most important thing about concrete is soaking the dirt and tamping it as tight as possible. Wet the edges before pouring to help it bond. If you read the bags of sand mix, I think it says 2" max. After that it cracks when it dries. It's also not as strong as regular sackcrete.

Just pour it it and run a peice of 2x4 over it to get it the perfect height and juke all the rocks down, trowel smooth. If you mix it too wet I'd sprinkle Portland over before using sand mix.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

So fill it with wet sand to within 2" then top it off with concrete?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

BTW thanks for all the advice. I've worked with concrete before but just small batches like around floor drains.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Around me most houses are concrete slabs on grade. 
Typically 4" thick. 

Anytime we break concrete we are supposed to backfill so there is at least 3 1/2 inches for concrete, typically spray anti pest poison, and patch. Sometimes they like to see us replace the vapor barrier, but it's only to stop the soil from absorbing moisture out of the concrete.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great tips, concrete replacement is not my favorite task


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumber joe said:


> Thanks for all of the great tips, concrete replacement is not my favorite task


I'd Rather replace it than to remove it :laughing: much easier


----------

